# Pictures for Hedgie Book Wanted



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, so I've been having difficultly getting permission to use people's pictures for a hedgie care book I'm writing. I decided that I'd just post here and ask if anyone wanted to contribute. :lol: 

The book is called Pet African Hedgehogs- A Basic Guide to Care, written by myself. It won't be published or widely distributed (just a few copies printed for local hedgie owners, and perhaps some others who are interested), and I don't plan on making any money off of it.

What I would like, is for people with pictures I may be able to use to post here, and I will PM you my email address. When you email me, please attach the picture(s) and a name to credit. Keep in mind that I may not be able to use all the pictures.

*Whew* Okay, picture requirements: I'd prefer them to be uncropped, clear, and as large a size as possible. I will resize and crop as needed.

Some pictures I could use would be ones of... comfort wheels, silent spinners, wodent wheels, whisper wheels (if anyone has one of those, they're made my Hedgehogs By Vickie), a good first aid kit, very overweight hedgies, annointing hedgies, etc... 

Haha, so it's an interesting list. I'll post here if I think of anything else specific I may need. Thanks so much for any help!

Kimberly & Inky


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a good picture of lulu annoting around here somewhere. ill have to look around and see if i can find it


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

well I have a silent spinner so could try and get a decent pic for you - but do they need to be running or can they be sitting on it looking out from it? any colour preferences? My hedgies dont seem to annoint much so no help there but other than annointing and running piccies do you want any others? any excuse to take piccies of my hedgies :lol: and I dont mind if you use them or not - I have a 'special' hog and got one hog that likes to curl and look up at you on your hand so have got plenty of piccies of that LOL!!!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

here's my Picas album with picture of Litchi. If one of them interest you I can give it to you in ful resolution.
http://picasaweb.google.com/fiaspice/Litchi


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have some of Bella and Ralph on their Comfort wheels, a kazillion of annointing hedgies of all ages as well as overweight hedgies.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What about the Cake Walk Supreme :?:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's an example of a wheel not to buy (I didn't know better at that time).








I also have a blue Silent Spinner I can take a pic of.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you guys! I'll get in touch with each of you.



> What about the Cake Walk Supreme


I own one, so I have plenty of pictures of it already.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Flying Saucer wheel and home made toys that people can use if any of it could be useful. 

Just an idea, what if you give the hedgie care books to local pet stores? Although most don't support having hedgies from pet stores I think that maybe the book could be a useful guide. If the pet stores insist on stocking hedgies they should have good resources right there to help them care for them properly. 
Again this is just something I've been thinking about lately....

EDIT: I also have a play pen that is UNSUITABLE for hedgies. After my hedgie got bigger he was able to climb out. The pics of it may help people when choosing appropriate pens?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Thank you guys! I'll get in touch with each of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang I have 4 CWS :lol: also have 1 CW and 1 FS..Will try to get a pic of those.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'll be a couple of days before I can get them to you, but I have a picture of Lily annointing, and a picture of a poopy CWS, if you want to use either. Drpepperheather told me she appreciated the poopy wheel picture, since it shows what the wheel looks like when it's been used. :lol: Poopy wheel pictures would definitely help show new owners what to expect to see most mornings.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Just an idea, what if you give the hedgie care books to local pet stores? Although most don't support having hedgies from pet stores I think that maybe the book could be a useful guide. If the pet stores insist on stocking hedgies they should have good resources right there to help them care for them properly.
> Again this is just something I've been thinking about lately....


That is a good idea, I can definitely see that being a help (except the main store I'm concerned about just doesn't care, the teenage boy who breeds them has no idea about them, even basic care  ) Once I find how much it's going to cost (for a color book around 50-60 pages) that will definitely be an option.

Ahava, LarryT, and Lilysmommy, I'll PM each of you. After that I should be set on wheel and annointing pictures. I'll go through the articles and see what else I can use.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh and if you ever require a graphic designer to help you with photoshop, retouching or getting the color ballenced, I can help you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone! I feel so spoiled! :lol: 

If anyone has a picture of a really good first aid kit, let me know.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd love to help somehow. If you think of any other pictures you need I'll get to work on it for you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you! I'll be sure to let you know if there's anything in particular I'm in need of.

For an update, it's coming along quite well, just taking longer than I thought. :lol: Just to warn you guys, I'm not a fantastic writer, so there might be little errors and places that leave you wondering whether I was asleep or not... :roll: 

The main problem I'm having is finding out how I'm going to print it. To self publish, to not self publish, to print out at a copy store, I dunno. I really would like it to be in color, and that's what's killing me. I guess we'll see.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Some places will print and bind it for you and do a bulk price. Ask around at copy stores to find one that does it. If the person you talk to won't give you a bulk price ask to talk to the manager and try to make a deal. Most places will do it especially if you print their logo on the back of the book. 

Also if you do it in colour I would recommend test printing one page first so you know the colour of the printer is right.

EDIT: I forgot I also have pictures if you need anymore.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a hedgie emergency kit I bought when I got Neeko. I can take it all apart and post pics if you want. I got it from Dani at LOL Hedgies. She worked for ages with her vet to put it all together.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for the offer, but I've already got that covered. I have most of the book done now, I'm just down to a few articles and figuring out printing.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll help out in what ever way I can Lizardgirl, my email address is below, on my signature. I currently have my own home made bucket wheel, and Sonic loves it, the first night he had it in he ran on it almost all night (from 9:30pm to 5:45am) I locked the wheel after that, then found him asleep on the wheel after work. I myself am an author, and publishing is no easy task...


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

i would be interested in that book! you can use pictures of my hedgies if you want. or i could take a picture of my cage and you can use that too. just let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I've seen somewhere, and I can't remember where at the moment, you can submit your photos and text and they will put it into a book for you. I seem to think it has something to do with Apple. I was considering putting together a Christmas cookbook for friends and family, so it was probably somewhat reasonably priced. I'll see what I can find and let you know.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Alright, success! Thanks to Godzilla Girl I've decided to go with self-publishing and printing from Blurb, which will get me good quality and prices for the book in color.

It's nearly finished, I'm currently sending some of the articles to some people to look them over, getting a few quick details covered, and throwing it all together. Once finished, I will email the PDF to everyone who contributed as a thank you. (I'm trusting you all not to distribute it to anyone else...) I'm not sure how yet but I will find a way to make it available to others who are interested.

Thanks so much everyone for the support!


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> Drpepperheather told me she appreciated the poopy wheel picture, since it shows what the wheel looks like when it's been used. :lol: Poopy wheel pictures would definitely help show new owners what to expect to see most mornings.


Any chance you could send me this pic? I've seen poopy morning feet but not a poopy wheel. I'm getting mine on the 27th and would like to be as prepared as possible. Thanks!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

When it does get printed I would love to have a copy... 
Hi Lizardgirl, do you still need pictures? If you do you can pm me for some if you want certain poses, and you are free to used the ones I posted on the New Pictures of Sonic


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, I should be set with pictures. If I need any more Inky is quite cooperative and I can go steal Deneen's hedgies whenever I need to. :lol: 

I'll have to make a topic asking what people are interested in, I'm not trying to make any money off of it but printing really is expensive in color and for 40-60 pages. If I go with nice paper they're going to cost $25 or $30 a piece, and I wouldn't want to spend that much. I may just have to print a few copies for myself and maybe set it up as an e-book or something... I'm not sure.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

you can publish books on amazon for the amazon kindle. it think it is free but im not sure. i have a kindle and would love to have the book on it, but i would also love to have a paper copy since everybook i have read are not much help for hedgehog owners. they only cover the general stuff and how to pick one out and where to get one. they dont say much about owning one. i have seen many that mention breeding tho.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> Here's an example of a wheel not to buy (I didn't know better at that time).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is not going to hurt him since there is bars........ Right???


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She posted that wheel as "what not to use". It's small and has crossbars, but it isn't as bad as some out there.


----------



## Krakhis (Aug 16, 2009)

Umm, I don't have many pics, but I can try and help with anything you need? Newbie Hedgie owner tho so


----------

